# [CS5] Brush farbe ändern und drehen



## Hepzack (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte von euch wissen wie man bei Brushes die farbe ändern kann. Irgendwie bleibt die bei mir immer weiss, egal was ich mache...

Ausserdem wollte ich wissen wie man Brushes dreht, spiegelt usw

(Photoshop Cs5)

MfG


----------



## kalterjava (15. April 2011)

Hi,

klick mal in der Menüleiste auf "FENSTER --> PINSEL"
In dem Menü kannst du all erdenkliche Veränderungen an den Brushes vornehmen.
Die Pinselfarbe stellt man jedoch wie gewöhnlich über den Farbwähler ein.

VG


----------

